# During or After?



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Ello! 

This may sound like a strange question, but that's me! Have the girlies who have taken clomid and had side effects, noticed them more during the days you take them, or after and if after how long after!?

I'm still doing my "timing" calculation, and I dont want to be moody/mad in disney!!!  

Pretty please answer!!

(have my scan tomorrow so could be starting soon!!)
xxxx


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

For me it was always mid cycle, hardly ever when I actually took them, I think, my DP would say all the way through the cycle


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi Kateag,

Have to agree with Maj79's hubby: I think it drove me completely   all day everyday throughout the 2 cycles but specially the first one!!  Don't know how dh is still married to me    Wishing you luck hun, it does work: PMA   

Sam


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Ok, so come on girlies, advise me!

Baseline scan tomorrow, could start on jan's af and be waiting for result when we're in disney, OR, start on feb's af, which would be while we're out there. So would be home for the scans and bms and what not. 

What do you think? Don't want to be a moody moo in disney, even though Im desperate to start!!! 


xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

The earliest the better and the quicker you'll be preggers   And the BMS in Paris could be a nice change if you see what I mean  

Hope it helps,

Sam


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

i was always a bit radgy in the middle hun, this is your 1st cycle ?? maybe it wont affect you as much, i know i got worse the more cycles i was on  

xxx


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Every one is different, you miht not even get any symptoms, and if you are away you might not notice them as much as you are more distracted. At the end of the day only you can decide


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hmmmm... It would be the end of my cycle so the s/e's could have left the building so to speak? I just dont want to be moody and not appreciate disney, boo has been looking forward to this so much. 

I know everyone is different, just never taken this so no idea what to expect!


----------



## MandyL (Dec 21, 2007)

Definitely after for me.  I had no side effects whatsoever while taking it, and thought I was getting off scot free!  But the weepiness and other stuff started about 3 days after completing the treatment, and have lasted for 4 weeks so far!


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

hiya kateag

Like other girls have said I didn't get any SE with my 1st round of Clomid
Since then I find that I am generally distracted during AF as before but get a few SE from them til the middle.

Saying that, this 3rd mth I have been getting odd SE all the way thro   

I would go for it, Disney has a way of lifting you out of the lowest moods  

Shelley Xxx


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

I had side effects from mid cycle until the end but again it got worse the more cycles i did... the 1st one wasnt too bad, except i had very bad ovulation pain mid cycle (Dh wasnt allowed near me as it hurt to walk- kinda defeated the option)

Go to disney and enjoy.. might even take your mind of things and ease things along.. or leave DH behind  thats likely to ease any tension


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks girlies!!!

I am starting this cycle! Waiting for af to arrive and away we go. Fingers crossed eh!! 

Thank you xxxx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

hi kateag

i have just started 2nd cycle of clomid this time doseage doubled to 100mg - last time think dp thought i was hard work the whole time (secretly i agree but sshhhhh!!!) but this time i felt ok when i took the tablets days 2-6 but am starting to feel the effects but if it does the job its worthit

want to wish you all the best and send you a good luck  

L xx


----------

